# El Sol Distortion ( EQD Acapulco Gold) (fixed)



## Crispy (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello everyone, i have made the EQD Acapulco Gold (El Sol Distortion) circuit a few times on my bread board and the PCB from PedalPCB with both the LM386N-1  x2 and the LM386N-4  x2 . it always has the same problem. if i turn the volume pot up much past 5% it starts to whistle at me and if i keep turning it up the pitch of the whistle will go up. i have made sure each time my components are well with in 1% of the stated value my IC are Juried engineering LM386N-1 from Amazon and LM386N-4 from Mouser . i would appreciate any help or advice on building  this circuit  correctly thank you for your time.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2021)

i just ordered a few  LM386N-3 and NJM386D from Small Bear , ill report back if that fixes my issues.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Sep 10, 2021)

This happens regardless if on a breadboard or pcb?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> This happens regardless if on a breadboard or pcb?


ya, and ive built it over and over thinking i just had something wrong but its always an issue . i bought the PCB hoping it would go away thinking it could be my bread board , but now im thinking maybe its either the IC im using or maybe my one spot power supply.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2021)

i got my new chips today , im happy to report the NJM386D(JRC386D) sounds much better in this circuit than the LM versions ive tried N1 N3 N4. it will still go into oscillation but im able to turn the volume up a lot more before i hear it start to whistle.  i think this pedal has so much output its just overloading my amp. all tho i only have use of about the first 25% of the nob as anything higher it oscillates, that 25% i do have is freaking super loud ,way louder than any of my other pedals, i can adjust the gain by turnning my guitar down .i may add a input resistance pot. such a cool sounding circuit im really happy with this one  .(edit) i just realized im using a B pot and this calls for an A pot i bet that will give me a lot more usable range on the pot.


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 12, 2021)

yeah I've built several of these and for me and  my ears a 386d in 1st IC and a lm386 in the 2nd ic sounds great


----------



## Diynot (Oct 19, 2021)

The lm386 can be run at 12v, so long as your electrolytics can handle the voltage, wonder if that would help


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 22, 2021)

Got shielded cabling to/from the jacks and from the bypass to the board?


----------

